#ubuntu-qc 2011-05-09
<qwebirc76893> Acces D est très lent depuis la mise à jour 11.04
<Lrrr> Accès-D est très lent tour cours.
<qwebirc76893> Oui mais là vraiment on parle de 30 secondes avant l'apparition des pages.  
<Lrrr> Crois-moi, ça m'a probablement rien à voir avec la mise à jour vers 11.04
<Lrrr> Accès-D est lent pour tout le monde même pour les gens de Desjardins.
<qwebirc76893> C'est bon merci, bonne après midi
<deuxpi> ici c'est pas de la haute performance, mais je ne vois pas de délai aussi longs (avec 11.04 aussi)
<Lrrr> J'ai vu un tel délai avec plusieurs système d'exploitation
<Lrrr> mais c'est aléatoire
<DarkJuju> ouais le délai est sur leurs serveurs
#ubuntu-qc 2011-05-10
<d2_racing> bonsoir
<Mobidoy> Pis cyphermox, comment c'est la Hongrie ? 
<cyphermox> Mobidoy: c'est bien, y'ont de la bouffe et l'Internet
<cyphermox> ;)
<deuxpi> wow ça c'est geek comme commentaire :P
<cyphermox> ;)
<cyphermox> ouin, pas mal occupé là, chuis dans uen session de review des indicateurs
<cyphermox> allez à #ubuntu-uds-lehar si ca vs interesse
<cyphermox> Mobidoy, deuxpi; le canal c'est pour pouvoir interagir avec les sessions; y'a aussi les stream audio
<deuxpi> bug: tous mes clics de souris sont décalés de ~20 pixels vers le bas par rapport au pointeur :/
<deuxpi> cyphermox: je sais pas si je vais avoir le temps de suivre uds "live" cette semaine... 
<cyphermox> ah c'est correct ;)
<deuxpi> je vais jeter un coup d'oeil aux blueprints qui vont sortir :)
<cyphermox> ;)
<deuxpi> apport est devenu gossant ou quoi...
<Mobidoy> cool, je garde un oeil dessus... btw cyphermox, tu avais tu jeter un autre coup d'oeil a mon openerp ? Je me bat encore avec la database pour trouver comment afficher mon champ ? 
<cyphermox> Mobidoy: non, je le comprends pas
<Mobidoy> cyphermox: je suis pas seul alors lol.... deuxpivas y jeter un oeil :) 
<Mobidoy> wow... deuxpi vas.....
<Mobidoy> Sérieusement dure à battre comme quote of the day: “Your mobile phone has more computing power than all of NASA in 1969. NASA launched a man to the moon. We launch a bird into pigs.”
<IdleOne> Your mobile also costs more than it did to send a man to the moon in 1969
<IdleOne> it is sad how complacent people as a society have become. We are happy with stupid things like free wifi at the local coffee shop. By now we should have been sending people to the moon and back.
<IdleOne> every week*
<IdleOne> heh forgot to finish my thought there
<Mobidoy> IdleOne: and probably should have given an equal chance to every human being to have food and water...... 
<IdleOne> that too 
<Mobidoy> deuxpi: tu as vue les infos que je t'ai envoyé en privé ? 
<KawaiiFrank> bonjour
<KawaiiFrank> Je suis à la recherche d'un programme pour freezer un ordi sous ubuntu et sous mint
<deuxpi> Mobidoy: oui, mais je sais pas quand je vais avoir le temps de regarder ça
<cyphermox> Mobidoy: re quote of the day: lol.
<cyphermox> boo.
#ubuntu-qc 2011-05-11
<Mobidoy> Looking for a server, somewhere in the states (so I can use the IP advantages) any one has some places to recommand me ? I want to use it for files/ Quassel-core/ Website Hosting etc etc... 
<deuxpi> Mobidoy: j'utilise Linode, mais il y en a probablement d'autres
<deuxpi> sinon j'ai quelques petits serveurs qui tournent à la maison (avec Teksavvy)
<Mobidoy> deuxpi merci, j'avais pas vue Linode a date.... ca contient tout a un prix interessant... et option d'upgrade on the fly :) 
<Mobidoy> deuxpi cependant ton IP a la maison est pas US :P 
<Mobidoy> donc je peut pas tricher et m'en servir pour avoir des services genre streaming qui sont offer au IP americaines seulement :) 
<deuxpi> je sais pas comment est le bandwidth d'un Linode par exemple
<deuxpi> je veux dire: j'ai jamais vérifié
<Lrrr> Y'a beaucoup de petit fournisseurs de serveur qui utilise OpenVZ qui sont beaucoup moins dispendieux que Linode.
<deuxpi> oui, ça dépend des besoins
<Mobidoy> besoin: Serveur pour backup, Quassel-core (IRC), Mail Server, Web Server (possiblement un ou 2 sites avec achalandage modéré).... c'est ce que je penses pour l'instant.... et bien sur, utiliser l'IP pour acces au streaming (proxy) :) Basé sur Ubuntu préférablement...... 
<Mobidoy> Round 1: "Fight !!!"
<Lrrr> lowendbox.com
<Lrrr> Je paye 3.50 $/mois pour un petit VPS avec OpenVZ.
<Lrrr> Pour 10$/mois tu peux en avoir avec 1024mb de RAM
<Mobidoy> ok Lrrr ce site regroupe plusieurs host... je dois fouiller au travers et trouver celui qui me conviendrait ? 
<Lrrr> ouais
<Lrrr> Y'a des rabais via ce site aussi...
<Mobidoy_> How do I kick out Mobidoy once again ? 
<Mobidoy> done it thanx :) 
<Mobidoy> What is a good utility or spreadsheet that already exist to keep password, login names etc etc... even better if it is also available on android devices
#ubuntu-qc 2011-05-12
<MagicFab> Mobidoy, http://upm.sourceforge.net/ ?
<Mobidoy> je regardais justement celui la :) 
<Mobidoy> MagicFab: reste t'il bin de la neige à Québec :P 
<MagicFab> aucunement :) Excellente température pour du vélo
<MagicFab> https://picasaweb.google.com/magicfab/QuebecEnBicyclette#
<Mobidoy> cool, belle ride ca la route des cheminots.... je l'ai dèjà fait de ou tu étais (la carte) jusqu'au chutes Montmorency.... Aller/retour.... En RollerBlade !!! J'était mort apres :) 
<d2_racing> bonsoir
#ubuntu-qc 2011-05-13
<Mobidoy> c'est bin trop tranquil ici quand les gars de cannonical sont en UDS lol
<IdleOne> hah
<IdleOne> Mobidoy: join your linode client to #freenode and ask in the channel if you can have an unaffiliated cloak
<Mobidoy> What the heck is that ? 
<IdleOne> then wait and one of the freenode staff will apply. 
<Mobidoy> ok...
<IdleOne>  [Mobidoy] (~quassel@li322-172.members.linode.com)
<IdleOne> instead it will be  [Mobidoy] (~quassel@unaffiliated/mobidoy)
<IdleOne> when you become an ubuntu member at some point it will be changed to  [Mobidoy] (~quassel@ubuntu/member)
<Mobidoy> Aye, I need to apply for it.... I think the meeting is soon or has already been done ! 
<IdleOne> there are meetings every 2 weeks I think for the Americas board
<IdleOne> cyphermox: would know :) he is a board member I believe
<IdleOne> How are things going for you?
<Mobidoy> 19th May :) 
<Mobidoy> Going good... Doc has adjusted my meds and everything is fine now :) 
<Mobidoy> How are you doing ? 
<IdleOne> good
<Mobidoy> Meetings are held at 23:59 UTC on the third Thursday of the month. 
<IdleOne> My kids will be coming back to see me this summer for a couple of weeks and I am super excited 
<Mobidoy> Got to be... cool... 
<IdleOne> ah 1 meeting a month
<IdleOne> cloak applied :)
<IdleOne> /whois Mobidoy 
<IdleOne> Mobidoy (~quassel@unaffiliated/mobidoy) has joined #ubuntu-qc
<IdleOne> now your server is a little less visible to the world :)
<Mobidoy> except for this : Mobidoy is connecting from *@li322-172.members.linode.com 66.228.41.172
<IdleOne> only you can see that
<IdleOne> it is your connection
<IdleOne> but when I do /whois I don't see the ip
<Mobidoy> ahh cool
<Mobidoy> They got a preety good guide to set it all up (the server) took me couple of hours and I have it all... ftp, mail, web.... 
<IdleOne> nice
<Mobidoy> Only need to set a proxy so I can use the IP to watch US tv streaming
<IdleOne> hehe
<IdleOne> that is not completely legal :)
<IdleOne> shhh
<Mobidoy> well, actualy no lol... They gave me a US IP :) I did not ask for it :P 
<Mobidoy> I looked hard for it tho ! 
<IdleOne> Mobidoy: yeah, linode servers are located in the US
<Mobidoy> Only the Atlanta one is a bit trcicky has many ports are blocked ! 
<IdleOne> Atlanta,New Jersey,Texas and umm two more places 
<IdleOne> yeah the best one for you would be the Jersey one
<Mobidoy> took that one
<IdleOne> :)
 * IdleOne has checked out the site a few times.
<Mobidoy> look so lol
<Mobidoy> I will try to put up spmething up with google ads so it pays it self out
<Mobidoy> You know when MagicFab is coming back ? 
<IdleOne> he is back
<Mobidoy> Oh so there is an Ubuntu Hour tommorow
<IdleOne> I don't know
<IdleOne> I think he is in Quebec city
<Mobidoy> I should be there... If I am not flagging in St-Eustache
<Mobidoy> Yeah he was in Quebec city
<Mobidoy> This is where I was asking if he was back from :) 
<IdleOne> ah ok, I don't know if he is back in Montreal
<IdleOne> be back, calling my kids
<Mobidoy> k
<cyphermox> Mobidoy: Americas RMB meets once a month
<Mobidoy> C'est quand tu reviens toi cyphermox ? 
<cyphermox> Mobidoy: je reviens Samedi apres-midi
<Mobidoy> Dak
#ubuntu-qc 2011-05-14
<d2_racing> bonsoir
<d2_racing> quelqu'un a déjà jouer avec les snapshots sous btrfs ?
<Ankman> hmm
<Ankman> non
<d2_racing> dommage, pas grave :P
<hakimsheriff> Bonjour
#ubuntu-qc 2011-05-15
<Ironwind25> bonjours a tous salut en me levant ce matin ouvre mon pc et voila le probleme(une petite image vaut bien des mots vous aller constater mon probleme vous meme):http://data.imagup.com/7/1120128545.png comment faire pour resoudre sa?Merci a l`avance de votre temps!    
<Musashimaru> tu as peut-etre le fichier qui est endomagé.
<Musashimaru> sinon delog et relog
<Ironwind25> ah oki comment faire pour determiner sa le fichier endommager et log et delog tu parle de redemarrer le pc c est deja fait trois fois sa
<Ironwind25> mais ce que je trouve bizarre c et que je peut acceder a mon docky en bas pareil mais la resolution de l`ecran arrte ou tu vois la ligne noir sur l`image
<Musashimaru> haaaaaaaaaaaa
<Musashimaru> tu as un problème de résolution d'écran
<Ironwind25> kk parfait que me conseil tu?
<Musashimaru> pas d'image de fond d'écran
<Ironwind25> kk
<Musashimaru> regarde l'interface de configuration de résolution d'écran
<Musashimaru> t as quoi comme carte vidéo?
<Ironwind25> j ai une ati 4950 hd
<Ironwind25> 1g ddr5
<Musashimaru> tu as les drivers ati?
<Ironwind25> oui
<Ironwind25> il sont bien installer et me dise que il sont en cours d1utilisation
<Musashimaru> ton image rempli l'écran?
<Musashimaru> c'est jste le fond d'écran qui s'affihe pas bien?
<Musashimaru> juste
<Ironwind25> oui c est sa dasn le bas sa fait une demarcation mais dasn la partie noir j y est acces quand meme
<Musashimaru> ca doit être ton image de fond qui a un problème. Image potentiellement endomagée
<Ironwind25> juste pour les icon bureau par exemple lorsque je les mets dasn la section noir il disparraisse je ne peut les voir mais j ai acces a mon docky j ai changer trois fois de arriere plan sans succes
<Musashimaru> ok...
<Musashimaru> je comprends
<Musashimaru> possible que ce vienne de composite qui ne fonctionne pas
<Musashimaru> docky affiche donc une image noire au lieu de transparent.
<Ironwind25> re j ai planter
<Ironwind25> second probleme qui vient d apparaitre aussi je n ai plus la bar en haut de mes fenetre pour reduire et fermer haha
<Ironwind25> j ai redemarrer et la resolution de l ecran a changer tout seul aussi
<Ironwind25> t es la musashimaru
<Musashimaru> haaaa
<Musashimaru> ta carte a pas un problème?
<Ironwind25> j ai verifer l`integriter et elle semble correct
<Ironwind25> si je ferais un refresh du bureau 
<Ironwind25> ouin ben sa s`annonces pas ben mon affaire la!
<ironwind25> je crois que j ai trouver c est koi mais c est pas comment faire pour corriger la situation
<Musashimaru> quoi?
<ironwind25> on dirais que c est mes effets visuel qui ne reste pas correct je le mets a normale le bureau revient correct et lorsque je clic sur fermer il redevient en mode ausun et la ligne noir revient
<Musashimaru> oui, problème de carte graphique.
<Musashimaru> Peut-être serait-il bon d'Essayer un driver a jour.
<Musashimaru> genre le 11.5
<ironwind25> kk t aurais pas un lien pour ma carte genre une ati radeon ddr5 1 gigs
<ironwind25> 11.5 trouve sa ou?
<Musashimaru> il faudra que tu retires le driver proprio actuel
<Musashimaru> trouve ca sur amd.com
<Musashimaru> tu télécharge le fichier
<Musashimaru> propriété dessus, et dans les dorits, tu le mets executable.
<Musashimaru> tu es en 64 bits?
<ironwind25> oui
<Musashimaru> tu dois toujours garder l'installeur, car si tu fais une mise a our du noyau, tu devras relancer l'Minstall en mode console
<ironwind25> http://support.amd.com/us/gpudownload/linux/Pages/radeon_linux.aspx?type=2.4.1&product=2.4.1.3.42&lang=English c est ca je crois
<Musashimaru> oui
<ironwind25> je le telecharger et je revient pour la suite parce que je n y arriverais pas tout seul t es explique sont du tonerre je telecharge la
<ironwind25> bon telechargement terminer mais tu ma dit de enlever l ancien avant de remettre lui comment faire pour l`enlever
<Musashimaru> dans l'interface de driver, désactive le driver ati
<ironwind25> c est tu dasn pilote des peripheriques sa?
<Musashimaru> je pense
<ironwind25> kk min
<ironwind25> je desactive
<Musashimaru> moi c'est dans menu->administration->additionnal drivers
<ironwind25> bon suppression du pilote en cours
<ironwind25> terminer ensuite pour l`install
<Musashimaru> click droit sur le fichier téléchargé et dans la tabulation "Permissions" et coche la case "permetre execution..."
<ironwind25> au lieu de permettre l`execution moi c est ecrit autoriser l`exuction du programme comme un fichier c est ca?
<Musashimaru> oui.
<ironwind25> kk
<Musashimaru> C'ets parce que je suis en anglais moi, alors je traduits comme je peux
<ironwind25> hah pas de probleme l`ami merci encore de ton appuie ehh une fois sa faite la suite est...
<Musashimaru> ouvre un terminal
<ironwind25> c est faite ensuite
<Musashimaru> et va dans le repertoire ou tu as téléchargé le driver
<Musashimaru> ensuite lance la commande: sudo ./ati-driver-installer-11-5-x86.x86_64.run
<Musashimaru> et faut suivre les instructions
<ironwind25> ye dasn telechargemtn mon fichier la commande pour etre dedasn en console desole de mon ignorance hihi
<Musashimaru> tu dois ouvrir la console (terminal)
<ironwind25> c est faite
<Musashimaru> ensuite tu te déplace vers le répertoire de ton téléchargement par le terminal
<ironwind25> c est ca la ye dasn le dossier mes telecahrgeemnt comment je fait pour le mettre sur le terminal le dossier telecahrgeemnt ls -a peut tu
<Musashimaru> plus simple. Déplace le fichier dasn ton repertoire home
<Musashimaru> ensuite lance juste la commande sudo ./ati-driver-installer-11-5-x86.x86_64.run
<ironwind25> magie la y me donne deux choix dasn catalysme euhhhh min c est install driver 8.85 on xorg 6.9 or later 64-bits et generate distribution specific driver packages lequel choisir?
<Musashimaru> choix 1 , install
<Musashimaru> quand il demande, fais l'install par defaut
<ironwind25> kk
<ironwind25> par defaut c est automatic ca?
<ironwind25> en cours d istallation
<ironwind25> fini
<ironwind25> la est ce que je le remet dasn systeme adminsitration et peripherique des pilotes
<ironwind25> http://data.imagup.com/7/1120133579.png je le remet operationelle la aussi?
<Musashimaru> non, tu ne fais rien de plus.
<Musashimaru> juste redémarre
<ironwind25> kk
<ironwind25> je redemarre et je revient
<Musashimaru> si jamais tu install un nouveau noyau (mise anour)
<Musashimaru> si jamais tu installes un nouveau noyau (mise anour)
<Ironwind25> re musashimaru le driver fonctionne parfaitement mais le probleme est toujours la
<Musashimaru> en redémarrant, tu n'auras pas d'interface graphique
<Musashimaru> Ironwind25, tu dois activer les effets graphiques
<Musashimaru> donc je disais: 
<Musashimaru> en redémarrant, tu n'auras pas d'interface graphique
<Ironwind25> je ne comprend pas bien la
<Musashimaru> tu dois faire ctrl+alt+f1 pour avoir avoir un terminal. Tu te connecte avec ton login et mot de passe et lance l'installation du driver de nouveau. Même procedure
<Musashimaru> Et tu redémarre, et ca marchera
<Ironwind25> kk faut que je me lance en mode console sous xfce
<Musashimaru> il se peut qu'aprés une mise ajour tu n'ai plus l'interface graphqiue pour tapper ton login et ton mot de passe.
<Musashimaru> à ce moment là, tu fais ctrl+alt+F1 (les 3 touches). Tu verras apparaitre un écran noir avec une demande de login
<Ironwind25> kk
<Musashimaru> tu tappes ton login et mot de passe, et ensuite tu relance la commane sudo ./ati-driver-installer-11-5-x86.x86_64.run et tu fais la même install
<Ironwind25> la commande sudo s.v.p pour le drives stp
<Ironwind25> kk
<Ironwind25> je fait sa je re sera pas long
<Musashimaru> tu peux tester pour voir. mais tu en auras besoin que si tu n'as plus d'interface graphique.
<ironwind25> peut tu me redonner la commande s.v.p
<ironwind25> kk c est bra je l ai 
<ironwind25> sa fonctionne numero un musashimaru
<Musashimaru> parfait...
<ironwind25> un gros merci l`ami tres aprrecier de t as par merci
<ironwind25> en passant c est koi tu voulais dire tentot par tu peut le tester
<ironwind25> http://data.imagup.com/9/1120135477.png voila la preuve de t as reussit pour t es information  merci mille fois 
<ironwind25> bonne journee musashimaru bravo bravo merci
<Musashimaru> parfait
<ironwind25> salute et a la prochaine fois d un pepin haha salute
<Musashimaru> bye
<d2_racing> bonjour
<mdeslaur> cyphermox: est-ce que Network Manager supporte WPS maintenant? sinon, est-ce que c'est prévu?
<Ankman> wep?
<mdeslaur> WPS
<Ankman> oh
<mdeslaur> http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Wi-Fi_Protected_Setup
<Ankman> ah
#ubuntu-qc 2012-05-10
<avoine> cyphermox: une idée dans quel canal irc je peux trouver komputes?
<avoine> hello!
<avoine> komputes: I just saw your remote-assistance charm
<komputes> avoine: haha cool!
<komputes> avoine: I made it as part of UDS, I had done it manually before, but needed to automate it and had the chance to learn with the best.
<avoine> komputes: It's the first time I read about gateway port do you mind explaining to me how you use it?
<avoine> yes charm are really cool for that
<komputes> avoine: It's in my notes from 6 months ago, but I beleive it was put there to allow reverse tunneled connection
<komputes> avoine: keep an eye on it, I will update the readme soon with usage examples
<avoine> komputes: great! I will
#ubuntu-qc 2012-05-13
<IdleOne> hey folks. I applied for one of the seats on the Ubuntu membership boards and would really appreciate any testimonials, if you feel so inclined :) https://wiki.ubuntu.com/idleone
<michelc> Je ne peux pas trouver l'iso 64 bits en français. Pouvez-vous m'aider ?
<Ankman> pourquoi pas installe 32bit?
<michelc> aucune raison en particulier je pourrais aller avec la version anglaise et installer le français ?
<Ankman> oui. moment...
<Ankman> http://doc.ubuntu-fr.org/installation
#ubuntu-qc 2013-05-08
<MagicFab> bonjour
<mobidoy> Bon matin :-) 
<cyphermox> suup
#ubuntu-qc 2013-05-10
<kanouk> bonsoir
#ubuntu-qc 2014-05-07
<barryoh> Salut/Hi, I have a question about grub-install
<barryoh> I understand French but my spelling is terrible. So If you prefer I talk French let me know.
<barryoh> anyone know what package I need to install for grub-install to uderstand this: --target=i386-efi
<barryoh> More info:Hi, what package do I need to install to be able to use --target=i386-efi in this command: # grub-install --target=i386-efi --recheck --efi-directory=/boot/efi --bootloader-id=grub ( LINK:  bit.ly/1uAzIUg )
<barryoh> Link: http://astrofloyd.wordpress.com/2014/01/14/linux-only-installation-on-2006-macbook-using-refind/
#ubuntu-qc 2014-05-11
<qwebirc99618> bonjour!
<qwebirc99618> quelqu'un est en ligne?
<qwebirc99618> je viens d'envoyer une demande pour le groupe sur FB :-)
<qwebirc99618> bonne journée!
#ubuntu-qc 2015-05-04
<Max_LeLiseux> une des rare entrevue de Richard Stallman en français : http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=tNpNq8PIrfw
#ubuntu-qc 2015-05-05
<ClaudeRoy> Bonjours.
<ClaudeRoy> problème avec virtualox et connection USB dans «««««««virtualBox
<ClaudeRoy> .
<cyphermox> VirtualBox (ou tout autre truc de virtualisation), a pas tendance à être génial pour faire fonctionner de l'équipement USB physique.
<YvesLevier> cyphermox: Marci :)
<ClaudeRoy> re
<YvesLevier> Claude
<YvesLevier> ClaudeRoy: Vous pouvez partager un fichier Windows avec le bureau de Linux
<YvesLevier> Ainsi, ce sera linux qui utilisera la clef
<YvesLevier> Voyez-vous un peu?
<YvesLevier> Nous l'avons déjà fait
<YvesLevier> J'ignore si avec un "link" ça écrirait directement sur la clef.
<ClaudeRoy> ma mémoire a la faculté d'oublier
<YvesLevier> On créé un dossier sur le bureau
<YvesLevier> En cliquant droite on peut spécifier le partage et la sécurité
<YvesLevier> Rendu dans Windows, y'a une manière d'y accéder.  Ma mémoire de Windows est très fragmentaire
<YvesLevier> Vous pouvez pas vraiment permuter de Linux à Win en changeant ces paramètres.  
<YvesLevier> Mais vous pouvez, à la volée, dire à vbox que vous avez un nouveau fichier à partager.
<YvesLevier> C'est dans les menus Ubuntu de votre Windows.
<ClaudeRoy> oui je vois
<YvesLevier> ClaudeRoy: Envoyé par courriel.  :)
<ClaudeRoy> aide pour virtualBox et UBS svp
<YvesLevier> Ça fait dur...   Claude, avez-vous consulté http://www.ubuntu-fr.org/ ? à propos de ce que Calinou a dit?
<YvesLevier> C'est une grosse banque de données.
<YvesLevier> on vous parle dans fr
<YvesLevier> ClaudeRoy: Calinou vous parle dans Ubuntu-fr
<ClaudeRoy> oui
<ClaudeRoy> 0
<Ankman> 1
<cyphermox> résultats?
#ubuntu-qc 2015-05-06
<qwebirc76203> Là, j'ai vraiment besoin d'un coup de main! J'ai installé ubuntu 14.04, l'installation s'est bien déroulé. J'ai redémarré l'ordi, écran noir, curseur blanc et rien de fonctionne
<qwebirc76203> Au secours! 
#ubuntu-qc 2015-05-07
<qwebirc1820> Bonjour, je ne sais pas si je suis a la bonne place, mais je vous écrit parce que j'aimerais faire un travail d'université sur les communautés open source et je me demandais s'il était possible de contacter quelqu'un à ce sujet pour en discuter plus amplement
<Alexandra> Rebonjour, j'ai du quitter alors je vais juste reposer ma question vite vite, désolé si je vous embête. :P (pas trop habituer au IRC) 
<Alexandra> Je fais une recherche pour un cours à l'université sur les communautés open source et je me demandais s'il était possible de parler à quelqu'un plus amplement sur le sujet! Voilà! merci! 
<cyphermox> Une session "résumé" du Ubuntu Online Summit commence dans quelques minutes:
<cyphermox> http://summit.ubuntu.com/uos-1505/meeting/22466/le-french-uos-summary/
<cyphermox> Alexandra: te gène pas, tu peux poser tes questions ici?
 * avoine trouve des écouteurs
<cyphermox> Alexandra: sinon, on peut jaser un peu plus tard en videoconf ou autour d'un café si tu es dans la région de Montréal, mais faudra voir, je suis très occupé (et j'imagine que tu l'es tout autant)
<cyphermox> avoine: t'as suivi le reste du UOS?
<avoine> cyphermox: non, pas cette année
<cyphermox> ok
<cyphermox> on est live là :D
<avoine> http://blog.launchpad.net/general/git-code-hosting-beta
<avoine> c'est quand même un truc majeur ça ^
<avoine> pour les développeurs en tk
<cyphermox> oui
<cyphermox> mais ca été annoncé avant UOS :)
<avoine> ahhhh
 * avoine est en retard sur les nouvelles
<cyphermox> avoine: c'était pas longtemps avant, juste vendredi passé
<denis_> salut à tous
<denis_> il y a-t-il des jeux constructifs comme MineCraft ?
<denis_> sur linux ?
<cyphermox> Minetest 
<denis_> Minetest ne fonctionne pas
<denis_> j'essaie de voir si il y en a un autre dans ce genre
<denis_> pfffffffffffffff
<Ankman> feh
<denis_> feh ?
<denis_> il est dans la logithèque ?
<cyphermox> C'est pas un jeu 
<denis_> c'est un visionneur d'images
#ubuntu-qc 2015-05-08
<Alexandra> oooh désolé j'avais du qutter pour aller a l'école, puis la journée.. est-ce qu'il y aurait un moyen de communiquer par courriel? Je dois parler a mon équipe de recherche avant . Je pourrais vous revenir avec une idée un peu plus clair sur les questions qu'on cherche 
<Alexandra> a répondre
<cyphermox> oui bien sur
<cyphermox> mathieu-tl@ubuntu.com
<Alexandra> merci beaucoup! :) 
#ubuntu-qc 2015-05-09
<denis_> salut Yves
<denis_> Je viens d'arriver de ma journée de travail
#ubuntu-qc 2018-05-07
<cyphermox> SUBNETiQ: le channel est vivant, mais je suis sur 10492304293058 autres channel
<cyphermox> donc je vois pas nécessairement à part si qqn me ping
<cyphermox> faudrait que MagicFab ou un autre mette a jour le site
* ChanServ changed the topic of #ubuntu-qc to: Bienvenue sur Ubuntu-Québec!! | Notre site web: http://www.ubuntu-qc.org/ | Notre liste de diffusion: https://lists.ubuntu.com/mailman/listinfo/ubuntu-quebec (inscrivez-vous!) | Si vous avez une question, posez la! | Bionic Beaver 18.04 LTS http://releases.ubuntu.com/bionic
